# Dog day care



## Lauren Kitson (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, I was hoping I could receive some help for my university coursework. I am creating a dog day care business and require some market research to complete my business plan. I would be extremely grateful if you could take the time to fill out my survey to show whether there is demand for a dog day care service.

The survey link can be found via the attached link.

Thank you so much.

Lauren


----------

